
Personality test: What sort of data center manager are you? - 1359399
http://blog.schneider-electric.com/datacenter/2015/09/15/personality-test-what-sort-of-data-center-manager-are-you/
======
1359399
I am a Rock. Come and cry on my shoulder next time your HVAC engineer says the
part he needs will take two weeks to arrive...

